# Any Competitons coming up in Illinois?



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 11, 2013)

I live in illinois and i really cannot go far out of state. So is there going to be a dixon winter 2013 or a Dixon Fall 2013 or even a UIUC winter/fall 2013?:confused:


----------



## Me (Oct 11, 2013)

Meta:
Can I propose a ban on "any competitions coming up in x" threads? The answer is always the same, check WCA Competitions page.


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 11, 2013)

... I HAVE CHECKED WCA!


----------



## kcl (Oct 11, 2013)

ScottTheCuber said:


> ... I HAVE CHECKED WCA!



And if there weren't any, than why are you making this thread? The WCA has all upcoming competitions..


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 11, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> And if there weren't any, than why are you making this thread? The WCA has all upcoming competitions..



Exactly. And don't say "nobut i was wondering if they were PLANNING on having more comps", because if this is the case, just PM the organizers.


----------



## kcl (Oct 11, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Exactly. And don't say "nobut i was wondering if they were PLANNING on having more comps", because if this is the case, just PM the organizers.



Actually if this were the case, there'd already be a thread made about it..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 11, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Actually if this were the case, there'd already be a thread made about it..



Not necessarily. Good organizers often have the whole competition planned and the website set up before they ever announce it to anyone.


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 11, 2013)

thanks mike <3


----------



## Mikel (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh look, a possible competition in Illinois.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?44465-UIUC-Fall-2013-(not-official-yet)&p=912299


----------



## kcl (Oct 18, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Not necessarily. Good organizers often have the whole competition planned and the website set up before they ever announce it to anyone.



But then that brings us to the point of it being on the WCA page..


----------

